# Leveling Pm935tv



## oldhank60 (Jul 5, 2016)

I want to level the table on my 935 ,  does anyone have a part number for leveling pads that will work, since the base in 8"  it will take a long threaded rod to reach floor, I have no idea where to buy leveling pads that will fit something with that long of a shaft.

Does anyone know what size thread the holes in the base of the PM935TV are, if I have to I will buy all thread and make the pad , I don't want to guess on thread size as I am 20 miles to store where I can purchase  all thread. I think it will be metric other than that its just a s guess.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 5, 2016)

The feet that came with mine were a steel puck looking pad (about 3" in diameter) with a long threaded rod which would thread down through and into a concave part of the puck through the cast base.  Sorry, I don't know what size the threaded base is.  I particularly didn't care for that design plus the mill table was quite a bit lower than I liked so I opted to fabricate a 8-ish inch high base for my mill to sit on and bolted the base directly to the bottom of the mill's casting.  I then simply used the same 1/2"-13 TECO leveling feet that I used on my lathe and leveled it up once in position.

I much prefer the height of my PM935TV now compared to having it sit purely on the floor on its cast base.

Mike.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 6, 2016)

I did not get any type of leveling feet with mine, I am not sure if I want to raise it up off floor or not.   I want it level and bolted to floor


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 6, 2016)

Gotcha.

Mike.


----------

